# Waxing Iron



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

So my father bought a swix waxing iron. I used it for the first time with permission. I noticed that after I was done the wax job, the bottom had surface scratches on it. This could have possibly been the edges that caused this or mini pebbles on the board. 

Are your waxing irons scratched? If he bitches at me i need something to tell him... either that il buy a new one or tell him its fine.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Did you wipe the base of your board with a dry cloth before waxing? It could've been the edges but I doubt it.

It's just a wax iron, don't baby it. I use a $3 iron I bought from value village


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

If you sharpened your edges before hand, the small particles will remain on the board if not wiped away. When you start to wax, the iron will spread them around, scratch the base, fuck up the iron etc.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

tiny scratches on the iron? you should worry more about giant tarantulas in your pants


----------



## Lyndo (Oct 10, 2009)

YanTheMan said:


> So my father bought a swix waxing iron. I used it for the first time with permission. I noticed that after I was done the wax job, the bottom had surface scratches on it. This could have possibly been the edges that caused this or mini pebbles on the board.
> 
> Are your waxing irons scratched? If he bitches at me i need something to tell him... either that il buy a new one or tell him its fine.


its just from the edges, mine has small scratches all over it from the edges. The first time i waxed it got scratches and i had i cleaned the base and hadn't sharpened the edges so it wasn't from anything on the base. Don't worry about it, its normal and doesn't affect the wax quality at all.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah I wiped down the board. I assume its just the edges. About those tarantulas, i infested my underwear with crabs to get rid of them


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Don't worry about the scratches. I'd be more worried about the crabs, lol.


----------



## Anor (Oct 24, 2009)

My iron is all scratched up. I never worried about it. It's from the edges.


----------



## VietOne (Apr 1, 2009)

Waxing Irons will always get scratched up because most of them use aluminum as their base.

Aluminum heats up very quickly but doesn't retain heat that well. Also, its a soft metal that can easy be scratched. Any dirt particles on the board can cause scratches and any burrs on the edges can as well. Just about anything will make scratches on the base of a waxing iron.

Use a little trick I learned from a Japanese buddy of mine.

Use a scraper and scrape off as much of the existing wax as possible. Then use alcohol or base cleaner to remove any surface dirt. Instead of dripping wax on the board, rub it on like a crayon. You save wax this way as you only use what you need and when you scrape off, there's a significant difference in how much wax you save. I usually do one rub on pass from tip to tip. Then go back and rub on edge to edge. You will know what I mean when you see the patter that develops.

When heating up the wax, place some wax paper between the waxing iron and the board. Wax from the paper will melt as well and because its a different type of wax that stay on top of snowboard/ski wax and lets the iron glide easier, it will never seep wax from the paper in the base of the board and the paper will actually pick up the snowboard/ski wax instead. What it will also do is pick up a lot of the dirt. So you have to change the paper out a few times to get a board done but its totally worth it. Once you see how much dirt it actually picks up, you will always use wax paper when heating wax in the base.

After that, scrape off, as I said before, this method will not use much wax at all so you wont be scraping off much. The only downside is this method is much more time consuming. Especially the part where you rub the wax on the base like a crayon.

There's a video on youtube as well.

YouTube - #318 How To Wax A Snowboard


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

dont' worry about the scratches - normal wear and tear

if for any reason you chip the metal heating element or it isn't perfectly flat, take an arkansas stone and flatten that baby out/remove any burrs

buy ur dad a 6 pack and tell him thanks -


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

*SIX ECON WAX sale on tramdock*

just as the title says:

Swix's economy wax iron is on sale on tramdock.com NOW (for the nxt. 10 min. or so i'd guess) - $33 bucks is a steal on a $90 iron -- I can attest to Swix's iron quality - I have a Swix T72 World Cup Iron and it's an amazing piece of equipment - anyways, thought i'd throw out a heads up for anyone interested


----------



## PiKiT (Nov 12, 2009)

who cares lol...just be like it wasn't u if he notices.


----------



## djmisio85 (Jan 22, 2013)

Sorry to revive an oldie.... But.

So today I let my mate wax his board with my gear. I have a swix t74 iron and until now the base has been pristine, no scratches, nothing. After one waxing session, my mate scratched up the whole base of the iron!! I know theoretically it will make no difference at all to the wax being applied, but just pisses me right off, that my mint iron is all scratched up now, just cos I was nice to let him use my stuff. ( he also used waaay too much wax). 
When he spread out the wax, I had to watch in pain as he ground the iron over the edges of his board. I guess some people just don't have mechanical sympathy or no understanding of general physics/mechanics ?)

Ah whatever, good to see I'm not the only one worrying about this.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

djmisio85 said:


> Sorry to revive an oldie.... But.
> 
> So today I let my mate wax his board with my gear. I have a swix t74 iron and until now the base has been pristine, no scratches, nothing. After one waxing session, my mate scratched up the whole base of the iron!! I know theoretically it will make no difference at all to the wax being applied, but just pisses me right off, that my mint iron is all scratched up now, just cos I was nice to let him use my stuff. ( he also used waaay too much wax).
> When he spread out the wax, I had to watch in pain as he ground the iron over the edges of his board. I guess some people just don't have mechanical sympathy or no understanding of general physics/mechanics &#55357;&#56877
> ...


It's one thing to wake up a four years dead thread with new useful info, it's another to bring it back just so you can whine about something that doesn't matter. :icon_scratch::icon_scratch:


----------



## djmisio85 (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah, as if half the threads on here aren't about people whining and bitching about random sh*t...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lamps said:


> It's one thing to wake up a four years dead thread with new useful info, it's another to bring it back just so you can whine about something that doesn't matter. :icon_scratch::icon_scratch:


+1 ....cuz it's a very good point! :thumbsup:



djmisio85 said:


> Yeah, as if half the threads on here aren't about people whining and bitching about random sh*t...


+10 ....cuz it's a _better_ point!! (True too!!)  :bowdown: :thumbsup:


However,... although I admit that I am *very* AR about keeping expensive gear nice for as long as I possibly can, ...but dude? It's an iron! Granted it's a ridiculously expensive iron, but it's still just for heating and spreading wax! Relax! Enjoy your freshly waxed, fast board!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

thats what you get for not buying a used iron at the Salvation Army for a dollar.....it has a cord and heat and everything!


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

darn! i paid $3 for mine and it's only lasted 10 years now


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

CassMT said:


> darn! i paid $3 for mine and it's only lasted 10 years now


Sounds like you got straight up ripped off Cass!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> thats what you get for not buying a used iron at the Salvation Army for a dollar.....it has a cord and heat and everything!


You got heat? Shit!!! I paid extra for heat!!! :RantExplode:


----------

